# Bought my first work truck



## canuck92

Former government van, 2013 super low klm, pretty stoaked about it


----------



## Venomthirst

canuck92 said:


> Former government van, 2013 super low klm, pretty stoaked about it


Nice truck bud.. congrats looking for same kind of thing myself..


----------



## canuck92

Venomthirst said:


> canuck92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Former government van, 2013 super low klm, pretty stoaked about it
> 
> 
> 
> Nice truck bud.. congrats looking for same kind of thing myself..
Click to expand...

Got it in toronto.
Theres another thats the exact same with 7,000 clicks on it.
I took the one with 27.
No rust good shape


----------



## Venomthirst

Oh yea what's the name of the place


----------



## canuck92

Venomthirst said:


> Oh yea what's the name of the place


I just pm'd you


----------



## Dpeckplb

Short of long wheelbase?


----------



## canuck92

Dpeckplb said:


> Short of long wheelbase?


Ended up going for the short, long is going to be a pain for tight parking lots an downtown.
Pipe will extend into cab area on floor..not a big deal.
Rather have double barn doors


----------



## canuck92

I removed the partition, stuck my hand under the bed liner an the insulation is wet 😕 no rust that i can see, looks like a new liner.
Is this common ? Never really checked under any bed liners befour.


----------



## Debo22

canuck92 said:


> I removed the partition, stuck my hand under the bed liner an the insulation is wet 😕 no rust that i can see, looks like a new liner.
> Is this common ? Never really checked under any bed liners befour.


Mine was a former AT&T van I purchased from a broker. I saw them using a power washer to clean the back of the vans out which will soak the insulation below the liner. I kept the windows cracked for a few days and also always drove with the windows down until it dried out. Going to be tough for you to air it out in Canada winter time.


----------



## canuck92

Debo22 said:


> canuck92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I removed the partition, stuck my hand under the bed liner an the insulation is wet 😕 no rust that i can see, looks like a new liner.
> Is this common ? Never really checked under any bed liners befour.
> 
> 
> 
> Mine was a former AT&T van I purchased from a broker. I saw them using a power washer to clean the back of the vans out which will soak the insulation below the liner. I kept the windows cracked for a few days and also always drove with the windows down until it dried out. Going to be tough for you to air it out in Canada winter time.
Click to expand...

Hope thats the case, ill pull some up an put a heater an fan in it tomorow.


----------



## V.A Hydro-ooter

Did you buy it from this lady? 🤣 https://youtu.be/U_sl_bj4z0A


----------



## canuck92

V.A Hydro-ooter said:


> Did you buy it from this lady? 🤣 https://youtu.be/U_sl_bj4z0A


Iuno whats worse the act shes doing or the music


----------



## Venomthirst

She might be on to something... added comfort with extra humidity living in the desert


----------



## Dpeckplb

canuck92 said:


> I removed the partition, stuck my hand under the bed liner an the insulation is wet 😕 no rust that i can see, looks like a new liner.
> Is this common ? Never really checked under any bed liners befour.


I had a 2011 that had the rubber floor liner with the insulation inter it, a pretty dumb design. I pulled it out and after the 4 years it was the floor was starting to rot. I took it out and made a floor out of 3/4 plywood. I brushed on bedliner before settling the plywood down,


----------



## Dpeckplb

canuck92 said:


> Dpeckplb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Short of long wheelbase?
> 
> 
> 
> Ended up going for the short, long is going to be a pain for tight parking lots an downtown.
> Pipe will extend into cab area on floor..not a big deal.
> Rather have double barn doors
Click to expand...

I had the long wheelbase. I didn’t find much difference, just have to choose where your going to park.


----------



## canuck92

Dpeckplb said:


> canuck92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I removed the partition, stuck my hand under the bed liner an the insulation is wet 😕 no rust that i can see, looks like a new liner.
> Is this common ? Never really checked under any bed liners befour.
> 
> 
> 
> I had a 2011 that had the rubber floor liner with the insulation inter it, a pretty dumb design. I pulled it out and after the 4 years it was the floor was starting to rot. I took it out and made a floor out of 3/4 plywood. I brushed on bedliner before settling the plywood down,
Click to expand...

Yea iv been thinking what to do for the floor.
I dont wanna build a false floor an shelves then have to pull it apart to change the floor.

I pulled the bed liner thats almost dry by now.
Just not sure if the liner under the seats will get enough air.
Ill see how my fan works though...


----------



## Dpeckplb

canuck92 said:


> Dpeckplb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> canuck92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I removed the partition, stuck my hand under the bed liner an the insulation is wet 😕 no rust that i can see, looks like a new liner.
> Is this common ? Never really checked under any bed liners befour.
> 
> 
> 
> I had a 2011 that had the rubber floor liner with the insulation inter it, a pretty dumb design. I pulled it out and after the 4 years it was the floor was starting to rot. I took it out and made a floor out of 3/4 plywood. I brushed on bedliner before settling the plywood down,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea iv been thinking what to do for the floor.
> I dont wanna build a false floor an shelves then have to pull it apart to change the floor.
> 
> I pulled the bed liner thats almost dry by now.
> Just not sure if the liner under the seats will get enough air.
> Ill see how my fan works though...
Click to expand...

I cut mine right under the bulk head. I never had an issue in the cab even though I lightly washed the floor with a power washer. Pull the mat out and trace it out on plywood. If I remember correctly a extended would take 3 sheets, one cut lengthways.


----------



## Tango

Did you get a contractor license to open a company?


----------



## canuck92

Tango said:


> Did you get a contractor license to open a company?


Eventually, thats the idea.


----------



## Dpeckplb

canuck92 said:


> Tango said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you get a contractor license to open a company?
> 
> 
> 
> Eventually, thats the idea.
Click to expand...

It’s just a business license in Ontario. For now.


----------



## Venomthirst

Dpeckplb said:


> canuck92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tango said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you get a contractor license to open a company?
> 
> 
> 
> Eventually, thats the idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s just a business license in Ontario. For now.
Click to expand...

Yup just pay a fee and your open for business.. depending on municipality there maybe other fees you need to deal with so your legit


----------



## canuck92

Venomthirst said:


> Dpeckplb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> canuck92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tango said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you get a contractor license to open a company?
> 
> 
> 
> Eventually, thats the idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s just a business license in Ontario. For now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup just pay a fee and your open for business.. depending on municipality there maybe other fees you need to deal with so your legit
Click to expand...

Yea i got some personal baggage from my young an dumb days that im still currently dealing with. 
Crazy how a bad choice can affect 10 years of your life. But getting the truck is almost as exciting an buying my first home cause its all comming to an end. But atleast i got a good amount of time to rack it out an oil coat it


----------



## canuck92

Iv done my homework on buissness license for my area, its pretty straight forward. Id just be jumping the gun right now if i did it.
All good things come with time


----------



## Tango

Dpeckplb said:


> It’s just a business license in Ontario. For now.


That's completely nuts. 50$ for 10 years for the registered name I suppose? No wonder on kijiji there's 250 pages of hackers posting plumbing ads and the going rate is 60$/hr and some at 25$ who can fix anything with duct take.

It's a conman's heaven if it's like that.


----------



## canuck92

Tango said:


> Dpeckplb said:
> 
> 
> 
> It’s just a business license in Ontario. For now.
> 
> 
> 
> That's completely nuts. 50$ for 10 years for the registered name I suppose? No wonder on kijiji there's 250 pages of hackers posting plumbing ads and the going rate is 60$/hr and some at 25$ who can fix anything with duct take.
> 
> It's a conman's heaven if it's like that.
Click to expand...

In the city here you have to submit an aplication, meet the requirements like having a plumbing license among others. Pay like $245 then an annual fee of 185 or somthing like that.
If your not a licensed plumber you cant operate a legit plumbing company. Ontario in general has some of the stiffest requierments...which is a good thing. A contractor license isnt somthing id be going for. I do plumbing not tile drywall rough framing. Kijiji people can duct tape all the drywall they want.
If they want to do plumbing thats great too, ill fix it eventually.
Not sure what the $50 for 10 years is about.


----------



## Tango

canuck92 said:


> In the city here you have to submit an aplication, meet the requirements like having a plumbing license among others. Pay like $245 then an annual fee of 185 or somthing like that.
> If your not a licensed plumber you cant operate a legit plumbing company. Ontario in general has some of the stiffest requierments...which is a good thing. A contractor license isnt somthing id be going for. I do plumbing not tile drywall rough framing. Kijiji people can duct tape all the drywall they want.
> If they want to do plumbing thats great too, ill fix it eventually.
> Not sure what the $50 for 10 years is about.


Plumbing licence, you mean getting your journeyman certificate? So if I understand you have your journeyman and all you need is the 245$ to be able to call yourself a contractor /company?

If it's all there is then it's a breeze to be able to operate a plumbing biz.

The 50$/10 years I was referring to is the business name.


----------



## canuck92

Tango said:


> canuck92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the city here you have to submit an aplication, meet the requirements like having a plumbing license among others. Pay like $245 then an annual fee of 185 or somthing like that.
> If your not a licensed plumber you cant operate a legit plumbing company. Ontario in general has some of the stiffest requierments...which is a good thing. A contractor license isnt somthing id be going for. I do plumbing not tile drywall rough framing. Kijiji people can duct tape all the drywall they want.
> If they want to do plumbing thats great too, ill fix it eventually.
> Not sure what the $50 for 10 years is about.
> 
> 
> 
> Plumbing licence, you mean getting your journeyman certificate? So if I understand you have your journeyman and all you need is the 245$ to be able to call yourself a contractor /company?
> 
> If it's all there is then it's a breeze to be able to operate a plumbing biz.
> 
> The 50$/10 years I was referring to is the business name.
Click to expand...

Ah, didnt know what the fee for buiss name was. Well 50 is dirt cheap...
But yea it would seem like a breeze if you havent broken the law befour an got caught...like i said personal baggage from years ago. Theres more than what meets the eye. But yes my goal is to work for myself eventually. Kind of a scary leap of faith when i think about it.
But iv done alot of things i never thought id be able to do so my own worst enemy is my head lol


----------



## Dpeckplb

canuck92 said:


> Tango said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> canuck92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the city here you have to submit an aplication, meet the requirements like having a plumbing license among others. Pay like $245 then an annual fee of 185 or somthing like that.
> If your not a licensed plumber you cant operate a legit plumbing company. Ontario in general has some of the stiffest requierments...which is a good thing. A contractor license isnt somthing id be going for. I do plumbing not tile drywall rough framing. Kijiji people can duct tape all the drywall they want.
> If they want to do plumbing thats great too, ill fix it eventually.
> Not sure what the $50 for 10 years is about.
> 
> 
> 
> Plumbing licence, you mean getting your journeyman certificate? So if I understand you have your journeyman and all you need is the 245$ to be able to call yourself a contractor /company?
> 
> If it's all there is then it's a breeze to be able to operate a plumbing biz.
> 
> The 50$/10 years I was referring to is the business name.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah, didnt know what the fee for buiss name was. Well 50 is dirt cheap...
> But yea it would seem like a breeze if you havent broken the law befour an got caught...like i said personal baggage from years ago. Theres more than what meets the eye. But yes my goal is to work for myself eventually. Kind of a scary leap of faith when i think about it.
> But iv done alot of things i never thought id be able to do so my own worst enemy is my head lol
Click to expand...

It’s a scary thing to do. Takes a couple weeks to get your name out. If its like here, advertise and you’ll get a lot of people right away just to see what your like.


----------



## GAN

To operate in Illinois, first you have to have a plumbing license (4 year apprenticeship and a test), then you have to secure an Illinois Plumbing Contractors License. You are proving to the State you have insurance and are required to bond with the State. Then you are legit for the most part.

Some towns (like my jurisdiction) require a business to be "registered", providing they have the required State License. No fee just to show you are doing business in the community. This helps the municipality to collect its portion of sales tax that gets generated.

A few towns still require a bond directly to them in case you damage a street.


----------



## canuck92

Sawdust saturday. Spent most of the day gluing down screw tracks for the floor


----------



## skoronesa

canuck92 said:


> Sawdust saturday. Spent most of the day gluing down screw tracks for the floor





I prefer shallow unistrut rails.












.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

I just screwed the plywood to the metal floor of the van. a few screw holes aint gona hurt a thing..


----------



## Tango

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> I just screwed the plywood to the metal floor of the van. a few screw holes aint gona hurt a thing..


Until you hit the fuel or brake line! :sad2:


----------



## skoronesa

Tango said:


> Until you hit the fuel or brake line! :sad2:



Not if you use the correct length screws and screw to the high spots.




I like the rails because it makes it semi-modular but mostly because stuff isn't pressed up against the bed holding in moisture to rot it out.


I insulated like 75% of my camo van, makes a huge difference in the summer/winter.





















.


----------



## canuck92

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> I just screwed the plywood to the metal floor of the van. a few screw holes aint gona hurt a thing..


More like 100 screws an 600 more to go lol.
Rather just spend the extra time and have some peace of mind.
I was more worried about rust having an easy time finding away inside.
Got the 1/2" ply base down. 
Ill start the false floor now between all the xmas dinners.
If it was up to me id spend xmas day working on the truck.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Tango said:


> Until you hit the fuel or brake line! :sad2:


once again im not using 4 inch screws....:surprise:...3/4 ply wood..so 1 inch or 1-1/4 screws would be plenty...and fuel and brake lines are run down the chassis on either side..plus take a look under neath before you start screwing away...


----------



## skoronesa

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> once again im not using 4 inch screws....:surprise:...3/4 ply wood..so 1 inch or 1-1/4 screws would be plenty...and fuel and brake lines are run down the chassis on either side..plus take a look under neath before you start screwing away...





I think the real issue here is @Tango made a mistake at some point with a long screw and he doesn't want to cop to it. :biggrin:


Now we know why he really got a new van!! The old one had the brakes fail, he bailed out, it exploded on impact from leaking gas!!!:vs_laugh:




















.


----------



## Tango

skoronesa said:


> I think the real issue here is @Tango made a mistake at some point with a long screw and he doesn't want to cop to it. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> Now we know why he really got a new van!! The old one had the brakes fail, he bailed out, it exploded on impact from leaking gas!!!:vs_laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


You wish! Some lines are real close to the deck.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

skoronesa said:


> I think the real issue here is @*Tango* made a mistake at some point with a long screw and he doesn't want to cop to it. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> Now we know why he really got a new van!! The old one had the brakes fail, he bailed out, it exploded on impact from leaking gas!!!:vs_laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


 well you arent far off with hitting stuff with a screw, the older brother of a now defunked friend from high school..
his brother mounted a bracket on the firewall in a s-10 blazer and ran a super long screw into the wiring harness, but didnt know it at the time, the dealer told him after he started getting electrical issues..this was 30 plus years ago and the dealer wanted big $$ to change the wiring harness if he wanted...they pulled the screw out and everything worked as it should but they said no warranty because he screwed up no pun intended...he would do stupid stuff all the time...


----------



## canuck92

Well i got the floor down.
So many ideas floating around in my head.
False floor. No false floor, slot for ladder.
Since i do almost every kind of plumbing my needs seem to be endless... 
Not too many opions for 12' pipe an i hate draggin drain cleaning gear over pipe an tripping on it.


----------



## skoronesa

canuck92 said:


> Well i got the floor down.
> So many ideas floating around in my head.
> False floor. No false floor, slot for ladder.
> Since i do almost every kind of plumbing my needs seem to be endless...
> Not too many opions for 12' pipe an i hate draggin drain cleaning gear over pipe an tripping on it.





I don't know about 12' pipe but I put some on slings in the upper corner on the passenger side. It fits through the open space of my cage above the passenger seat and stops at the passenger sun visor. I think the longest piece I can fit there is 10' 5" or so. You could prolly fit a 21' cut in half.


I also have two 4" tubes on the roof, one for 10'ers and one for 12'ers. The 12'er was my first tube from before I realized I could fit 10'+ pieces inside my van.


I assume you don't want a roof rack in which case I think the corner sling is your best bet.


----------



## canuck92

Found some alone time with the tools after all the holliday hoopla.
Think the false floor is a good choice.
Going to have spots for shovels, drop sheets, rags, box of gloves, 3 drawers for wax seals etc.
Good place to hide lots of items. 
Think ill use the liner over the plywood too.
Will be easy to clean.


----------



## canuck92

First shelf completed


----------



## The Dane

canuck92 said:


> First shelf completed


Shoot I can't see the picture.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## skoronesa

canuck92 said:


> First shelf completed







You better stock up on extra of those parts boxes before they discontinue them or change the dimensions a bit. Those clear plastic lids crack easier than you think.


Bungee strap retention?














.


----------



## canuck92

skoronesa said:


> canuck92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> First shelf completed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You better stock up on extra of those parts boxes before they discontinue them or change the dimensions a bit. Those clear plastic lids crack easier than you think.
> 
> 
> Bungee strap retention?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Built them on a 1" slope so they dont fall out making turns.
Plywood is easy to change out if i need to modify it one day.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

canuck92 said:


> Found some alone time with the tools after all the holliday hoopla.
> Think the false floor is a good choice.
> Going to have spots for shovels, drop sheets, rags, box of gloves, 3 drawers for wax seals etc.
> Good place to hide lots of items.
> Think ill use the liner over the plywood too.
> Will be easy to clean.



I dont like those hidden under floor areas, over time they fill up with crap and usually dont get cleaned out for years...


----------



## MACPLUMB777

skoronesa said:


> I don't know about 12' pipe but I put some on slings in the upper corner on the passenger side. It fits through the open space of my cage above the passenger seat and stops at the passenger sun visor. I think the longest piece I can fit there is 10' 5" or so. You could prolly fit a 21' cut in half.
> 
> 
> I also have two 4" tubes on the roof, one for 10'ers and one for 12'ers. The 12'er was my first tube from before I realized I could fit 10'+ pieces inside my van.
> 
> 
> I assume you don't want a roof rack in which case I think the corner sling is your best bet.


I prefer the roof rack to carry pipe, one time I had the pipe on top my shelving
on the drivers side, had to make a panic stop and the pipe slammed into the back of my head, I had a headache and a crick in my neck the rest of the day


----------



## canuck92

The Dane said:


> canuck92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> First shelf completed
> 
> 
> 
> Shoot I can't see the picture.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Hmm. Thats odd. I upload snap shots so it doesnt appear sideways.
Maby the regular version works on your phone


----------



## skoronesa

MACPLUMB777 said:


> I prefer the roof rack to carry pipe, one time I had the pipe on top my shelving
> on the drivers side, had to make a panic stop and the pipe slammed into the back of my head, I had a headache and a crick in my neck the rest of the day





That's I don't keep it on the driver's side








Also, the gap where my pipe slides through is high enough they just hit the passenger sun visor. The back sling is looser so the pipe is tipped back and takes more force to slide foward. One of the 4" pipes has a jim cap to stop threaded and smooth steel rod from sliding out. I have two tubes on the roof rack but I carry several lengths of several sizes and need lots of storage. The inside rack is mostly shorties, 4" pipe, and more 1-1/2" pipe. I use a lot of 1-1/2".







.


----------



## The Dane

canuck92 said:


> Hmm. Thats odd. I upload snap shots so it doesnt appear sideways.
> Maby the regular version works on your phone


Thanks that worked. I actually just built myself some van shelving myself and installed a couple days ago and so far I love it but I need more shelves on the sides and to organize the rest of my stuff in boxes.










Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## canuck92

The Dane said:


> canuck92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm. Thats odd. I upload snap shots so it doesnt appear sideways.
> Maby the regular version works on your phone
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks that worked. I actually just built myself some van shelving myself and installed a couple days ago and so far I love it but I need more shelves on the sides and to organize the rest of my stuff in boxes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Thats alot of packout bins $$


----------



## canuck92

Thats what iv got for now. Clearly theres more to go. Luckily i got a couple more months befour i get it on the road so theres no rush


----------



## The Dane

canuck92 said:


> Thats alot of packout bins $$


 if you think that is alot then i would hate to tell you how much packout and milwaukee stuff i actually have. With what I also have at home and a couple of other bins you did not see in the pictures I probably have a bit more than double of what you saw in those pictures. I also now ditched my toolbag and made this setup so I won't have to dig through the bottom of the bag for a tool. That is just my every day tools that go in on every job. Also easy to see if you forgot a tool on a shelf or something so you won't lose a tool again.









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## The Dane

canuck92 said:


> Thats what iv got for now. Clearly theres more to go. Luckily i got a couple more months befour i get it on the road so theres no rush


Looks great. Good job. I like the idea of a false floor but if it was me I would not want to raise the floor in the middle but only under the side shelves. That is for the purpose of getting water heaters and sewer machines in a bit easier if you dont have the extra floor height.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## canuck92

The Dane said:


> canuck92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats what iv got for now. Clearly theres more to go. Luckily i got a couple more months befour i get it on the road so theres no rush
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great. Good job. I like the idea of a false floor but if it was me I would not want to raise the floor in the middle but only under the side shelves. That is for the purpose of getting water heaters and sewer machines in a bit easier if you dont have the extra floor height.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Yea that was on my mind deciding to do it ou or not. 
Havent measured it yet but i think i got around 40" top to bottom now.
Thats a pretty sweet set up you got. 
Snap a pic of your full set up next time its pulled out


----------



## The Dane

canuck92 said:


> Yea that was on my mind deciding to do it ou or not.
> Havent measured it yet but i think i got around 40" top to bottom now.
> Thats a pretty sweet set up you got.
> Snap a pic of your full set up next time its pulled out


I rarely ever get the time to pull out all my stuff from the van to clean it out. Hell at home right now I got these things in the pictures. Sorry didn't cleaned up and make it look good for you. Behing the bins I have pulled out is another 2 organizers you can just barely see. Also not in those pictures is another 4 packout mounting plates and my drain machines.









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## skoronesa

The Dane said:


> I also now ditched my toolbag and made this setup so I won't have to dig through the bottom of the bag for a tool. That is just my every day tools that go in on every job. Also easy to see if you forgot a tool on a shelf or something so you won't lose a tool again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk







Dude, I am all for organizing and the shelving and stuff looks great but those two for your daily tools would drive me insane. All of that stuff fits in my hand tool bag and those would take up too much space on the floor of a bathroom.


Do you only do newcon/reno?








.


----------



## The Dane

skoronesa said:


> Dude, I am all for organizing and the shelving and stuff looks great but those two for your daily tools would drive me insane. All of that stuff fits in my hand tool bag and those would take up too much space on the floor of a bathroom.
> 
> 
> Do you only do newcon/reno?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I do a mix of remodel, service, and new con in residential and light commercial. The one box is only half hight and can stay on the bigger box without taking it off. I find that it does not take up any more room really than my bag did. Also with the bag I tended to throw alot of random stuff from the jobs in there and not get it out again which meant more weight and longer time to dig around and find the tools.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

The Dane said:


> if you think that is alot then i would hate to tell you how much packout and milwaukee stuff i actually have. With what I also have at home and a couple of other bins you did not see in the pictures I probably have a bit more than double of what you saw in those pictures. I also now ditched my toolbag and made this setup so I won't have to dig through the bottom of the bag for a tool. That is just my every day tools that go in on every job. Also easy to see if you forgot a tool on a shelf or something so you won't lose a tool again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk



sorry Dane, but thats just too anally attentive for me...:vs_laugh:
I use the universal 5 gallon bucket since the beginning of time and have no intent on changing, it has served me well for holding tools, doubling as an emergency water catcher, step ladder and seat..none of that you can do with those containers, it takes a few seconds to dig for what I need and once out of the bucket I dont have to dig for them...
I will say your method you can tell very quick if a tool is missing when you leave a job, but I cant see for ME any more use for the way you have the tool boxes set up, but if it works for you then great and use them to your hearts content...:smile:


----------



## skoronesa

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> .....
> I use the universal 5 gallon bucket since the beginning of time and have no intent on changing, it has served me well for holding tools, doubling as an emergency water catcher, step ladder and seat..none of that you can do with those containers.....







The Dane said:


> ....Also with the bag I tended to throw alot of random stuff from the jobs in there and not get it out again .....






I also use buckets with my toolbag. If I am going to unclog a sink I will throw my small bucket, a trap, my drill, my short snake, 4x5 drop cloth, towel, and probably my kneeling pad into a bucket. Grab that and my tool bag. Keeps my weight more even on both sides so it's easier on my back, I have the bucket to throw crap in, and it cuts down on the trips I make to the van. The customer is also impressed that I somehow knew what I would need before even seeing the issue with my own two eye balls.


Then if I make another trip out for say a tailpiece, extension, putty, caulk, it all goes in another bucket. Makes packing out real easy and the customer can help if they want which most do although I try to get them not to. I appreciate the thought but I would really rather do it on my own. At least with the bucket system they aren't carrying things in their arms and coming to my van to put stuff in, they can just set the bucket outside the house door.




As for using a bucket to catch water, my toolbags have plastic bottoms so at times I will use my toolbag to catch water and I get to see this hilarious look on the customers face :vs_shocked: It's really great when they see I will need a small bucket and they offer one but I turn it down, they think I have some special plumber technique. I disconnect a supply line and pour the water in my tool bag. It's like something straight out of abott and costello!!! lolz










.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

skoronesa said:


> I also use buckets with my toolbag. If I am going to unclog a sink I will throw my small bucket, a trap, my drill, my short snake, 4x5 drop cloth, towel, and probably my kneeling pad into a bucket. Grab that and my tool bag. Keeps my weight more even on both sides so it's easier on my back, I have the bucket to throw crap in, and it cuts down on the trips I make to the van. The customer is also impressed that I somehow knew what I would need before even seeing the issue with my own two eye balls.
> 
> 
> Then if I make another trip out for say a tailpiece, extension, putty, caulk, it all goes in another bucket. Makes packing out real easy and the customer can help if they want which most do although I try to get them not to. I appreciate the thought but I would really rather do it on my own. At least with the bucket system they aren't carrying things in their arms and coming to my van to put stuff in, they can just set the bucket outside the house door.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for using a bucket to catch water, my toolbags have plastic bottoms so at times I will use my toolbag to catch water and I get to see this hilarious look on the customers face :vs_shocked: It's really great when they see I will need a small bucket and they offer one but I turn it down, they think I have some special plumber technique. I disconnect a supply line and pour the water in my tool bag. It's like something straight out of abott and costello!!! lolz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



EH, some of the rancid water I catch from taking a trap apart or some other water holding item is just too stinky to screw up a tool bag, now you have to start cleaning the bag before you can put tools in, I carry 5 gallon and 3 gallon buckets and have cut them to fit where I need then to...I get tons for free from a yogurt making factory, they clean them and put them out back for people to take and use..


----------



## The Dane

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> sorry Dane, but thats just too anally attentive for me...:vs_laugh:
> I use the universal 5 gallon bucket since the beginning of time and have no intent on changing, it has served me well for holding tools, doubling as an emergency water catcher, step ladder and seat..none of that you can do with those containers, it takes a few seconds to dig for what I need and once out of the bucket I dont have to dig for them...
> I will say your method you can tell very quick if a tool is missing when you leave a job, but I cant see for ME any more use for the way you have the tool boxes set up, but if it works for you then great and use them to your hearts content...


We all have our personal preferences on tools and how to store them. Anally attentive is about the last thing I am. You should see the back of my van. The only two reasons I went this route was first off the digging but second was that I was tired of losing tools or not being able to find it until I had bought a new one. This way I know for sure if all tools are back in place before packing up and leaving.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## skoronesa

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> EH, some of the rancid water I catch from taking a trap apart or some other water holding item is just too stinky to screw up a tool bag, now you have to start cleaning the bag before you can put tools in, I carry 5 gallon and 3 gallon buckets and have cut them to fit where I need then to...I get tons for free from a yogurt making factory, they clean them and put them out back for people to take and use..





LOLZ, No way in hell I would put trap water in my bag!!! Gag a maggot!!




We go through tons of 5 gallon antifreeze buckets each fall and some in the spring so I swap mine out for a fresh set at least once a year. I usually have like 7 or 8 empty ones on the van. This local pool service company puts out 7 gallons buckets, I picked up 19 a couple years ago.










.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

skoronesa said:


> LOLZ, No way in hell I would put trap water in my bag!!! Gag a maggot!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We go through tons of 5 gallon antifreeze buckets each fall and some in the spring so I swap mine out for a fresh set at least once a year. I usually have like 7 or 8 empty ones on the van. This local pool service company puts out 7 gallons buckets, I picked up 19 a couple years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


in all honesty I probably have close to a thousand or more 5 and 3 gallon buckets, I keep them in my barns upstate, since the yogurt factory is upstate about 30 minutes from my place...hey they are free and when I take the trip to the factory I take all the buckets they have outside, I think they put them out on fridays..


----------



## canuck92

My folgers coffee container works perfect under sinks


----------



## MACPLUMB777

I used to buy those oil change pan that they sale at your local auto part
store just the right size to fit under a sink p-trap, they work to carry my
tools and parts in and out of the house :biggrin:


----------



## Logtec

skoronesa said:


> The Dane said:
> 
> 
> 
> I also now ditched my toolbag and made this setup so I won't have to dig through the bottom of the bag for a tool. That is just my every day tools that go in on every job. Also easy to see if you forgot a tool on a shelf or something so you won't lose a tool again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, I am all for organizing and the shelving and stuff looks great but those two for your daily tools would drive me insane. All of that stuff fits in my hand tool bag and those would take up too much space on the floor of a bathroom.
> 
> 
> Do you only do newcon/reno?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Same here. It looks great, but as a service guy(for the most part) I carry a med sized tool bag that is well organized. And I am super anal about it getting cluttered up with scarp, fittings, tools, bits, etc that shouldn’t be in the bag. 
My apprentice makes sure only the reg/standard tools will be kept in the bag.. or it’s his ass.


----------



## skoronesa

Most of the heating guys use lennox condensate pans meant for a unit they stopped making like 20 years ago. They are like 9x9x2" high.


I use a small hydraulic cement bucket.








.


----------



## Alan

Can I ask how many sheets of plywood you have into it so far?


----------



## canuck92

Alan said:


> Can I ask how many sheets of plywood you have into it so far?


1/2" ply (4)
3/4 ply (3-1/2)
1/4" ply (1)

Then i got some 2x6, 2x4 's 
I was concerd with the weight with the wood plus being loaded up..
Put a few more peices together yesterday


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

put a few more leafs in the rear springs.....


----------



## skoronesa

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> put a few more leafs in the rear springs.....





Or a fat chick in the front!!! :vs_laugh:


Or a fat guy if you're into that sort of thing lolz






.


----------



## canuck92

skoronesa said:


> ShtRnsdownhill said:
> 
> 
> 
> put a few more leafs in the rear springs.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or a fat chick in the front!!! <img src="http://www.plumbingzone.com/images/smilies/vs_laugh.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Vs Laugh" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> 
> Or a fat guy if you're into that sort of thing lolz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

I think ill be fine with out the fat people riding shotgun


----------



## jeffreyplumber

Air bags are easy to install as well


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

jeffreyplumber said:


> Air bags are easy to install as well



theres one behind the steering wheel now.......:vs_laugh: :vs_laugh: :vs_laugh: :vs_laugh: 







JK....nucky...


----------



## canuck92

Never posted and up date after i got it on the road.


----------



## skoronesa

canuck92 said:


> Never posted and up date after i got it on the road.



I don't see a toilet sucker, drain machine, or a shop vac.


Nice setup, that raised floor idea is tempting.



.


----------



## canuck92

skoronesa said:


> canuck92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never posted and up date after i got it on the road.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see a toilet sucker, drain machine, or a shop vac.
> 
> 
> Nice setup, that raised floor idea is tempting.
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

You didnt look hard enough lol.
I got stuff stuffed away.
Siphon is under the floor
Drop sheets are under the floor
My eel is on the elevated platform right infront of the cargo divider down the center.
Auger is under the floor.
Shop vac takes up too much space. Might get a little milwaukee cordless one


----------



## skoronesa

canuck92 said:


> ......
> Shop vac takes up too much space. .........




:surprise:Heresy!!! The shop vac is one of the most important drain cleaning tools you can have! :smile:




.


----------



## canuck92

skoronesa said:


> canuck92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ......
> Shop vac takes up too much space. .........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <img src="http://www.plumbingzone.com/images/smilies/surprise.png" border="0" alt="" title="Surprise" class="inlineimg" />Heresy!!! The shop vac is one of the most important drain cleaning tools you can have! <img src="http://www.plumbingzone.com/images/smilies/smile.png" border="0" alt="" title="Smile" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Not for me ill need it like twice a year.

Eel, auger, plunger always gets the job done.
Were down a bunch of guys right now so im doing new construction for the next little bit anyways.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

skoronesa said:


> :surprise:Heresy!!! The shop vac is one of the most important drain cleaning tools you can have! :smile:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


real manly plumbers use a straw....


----------



## canuck92

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> skoronesa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <img src="http://www.plumbingzone.com/images/smilies/surprise.png" border="0" alt="" title="Surprise" class="inlineimg" />Heresy!!! The shop vac is one of the most important drain cleaning tools you can have! <img src="http://www.plumbingzone.com/images/smilies/smile.png" border="0" alt="" title="Smile" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> real manly plumbers use a straw....
Click to expand...

This is why shtRns is immune to covid


----------



## OpenSights

canuck92 said:


> Never posted and up date after i got it on the road.


Looks nice! Kinda what I did when I drove a van.

When I went on my own after 4 years working out of a box truck, I bought a van. That lasted a week before I started looking for a box.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

canuck92 said:


> This is why shtRns is immune to covid


well they say people that eat buggers are immune to lots of stuff...but being exposed to the crap we are exposed to does build a stronger immune system the natural and safe way, so hell im not embarrassed at all to tell people I deal with schit all day and make lots of $$$$ doing it...


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

OpenSights said:


> Looks nice! Kinda what I did when I drove a van.
> 
> When I went on my own after 4 years working out of a box truck, I bought a van. That lasted a week before I started looking for a box.


 when I worked for people I drove everything from a pickup, box truck, step van , short van and extended van....I decided the best truck for me would be an extended van..this way I can drive the parkways and not be restricted by commercial plates....
you carry alot of big drain equipment so a box works better...my biggest item are materials and then I get free delivery from the supply house in their truck, so I dont need a bid vehicle for that..I carry enough materials to do all repairs and if I have a big job I bring enough materials to work till the delivery gets there..


----------



## JimmyMac

Dude, get you one of these for that auger bags...kinda grossing me out with it stuck in with your levels and 1/2" copper pipe and inside a wooden box, just ready to SOAK up all the "juices"...I get them through ferguson $23...see below...
https://www.parksupplyofamerica.com...L0gcDAZj-FNCX7eXonUeViKtU5nKP_QxoC2goQAvD_BwE


----------



## canuck92

JimmyMac said:


> Dude, get you one of these for that auger bags...kinda grossing me out with it stuck in with your levels and 1/2" copper pipe and inside a wooden box, just ready to SOAK up all the "juices"...I get them through ferguson $23...see below...
> https://www.parksupplyofamerica.com...L0gcDAZj-FNCX7eXonUeViKtU5nKP_QxoC2goQAvD_BwE


Awesome idea !


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

JimmyMac said:


> Dude, get you one of these for that auger bags...kinda grossing me out with it stuck in with your levels and 1/2" copper pipe and inside a wooden box, just ready to SOAK up all the "juices"...I get them through ferguson $23...see below...
> https://www.parksupplyofamerica.com...L0gcDAZj-FNCX7eXonUeViKtU5nKP_QxoC2goQAvD_BwE


lmao...so some crapola does that to you?? well when the auger hangs out in the air it dries up and the germs or anything else dry up and die too, put it in a sealed bag and you have a germ farm and breeding ground for them because inside that sealed waterproof bag it will stay moist forever...


----------



## canuck92

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> JimmyMac said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, get you one of these for that auger bags...kinda grossing me out with it stuck in with your levels and 1/2" copper pipe and inside a wooden box, just ready to SOAK up all the "juices"...I get them through ferguson $23...see below...
> https://www.parksupplyofamerica.com...L0gcDAZj-FNCX7eXonUeViKtU5nKP_QxoC2goQAvD_BwE
> 
> 
> 
> lmao...so some crapola does that to you?? well when the auger hangs out in the air it dries up and the germs or anything else dry up and die too, put it in a sealed bag and you have a germ farm and breeding ground for them because inside that sealed waterproof bag it will stay moist forever...
Click to expand...

Actually thats a good point.
Eh its a plumbing truck...all are trucks have a little bit of $hit somewhere in it afterall.


----------



## skoronesa

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> lmao...so some crapola does that to you?? well when the auger hangs out in the air it dries up and the germs or anything else dry up and die too, put it in a sealed bag and you have a germ farm and breeding ground for them because inside that sealed waterproof bag it will stay moist forever...




Exactly, those bags are disgusting. I take a bucket in with me when I use it and when I am done unclogging I run it a couple more times to get any "bits" off of it and then I coil it in the bottom of the bucket. Out at the van I spray a touch of bleach on it and let it sit in the bucket in the van until it dries out. After it is dry I put it away. If I have to put it away sooner for space I will hose it off somewhere first.


.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

canuck92 said:


> Actually thats a good point.
> Eh its a plumbing truck...all are trucks have a little bit of $hit somewhere in it afterall.


lets be honest, how many sever lines have you cut open and worked on with bare hands and a little sewer juice always splashes you in the face....so after that, how bad could some dried schit on wood be?


----------



## JimmyMac

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> lets be honest, how many sever lines have you cut open and worked on with bare hands and a little sewer juice always splashes you in the face....so after that, how bad could some dried schit on wood be?


That's easy, barehanded ZERO...splash it happens, can't help that, but prevent all that you can. 
Also obviously clean it off with water/cleaner/bleach whatever before you put it in the bag...


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

JimmyMac said:


> That's easy, barehanded ZERO...splash it happens, can't help that, but prevent all that you can.
> Also obviously clean it off with water/cleaner/bleach whatever before you put it in the bag...


no matter what youdo your going to get plenty of sewer juice on you your hands, clothes ,skin and whatnot...even wearing gloves..you touch all your tools and equipment..thats just part of the game..and what doesnt kill you makes you stronger...if one is going to worry about germs..then plumbing is not the field to be in...


----------



## canuck92

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> JimmyMac said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's easy, barehanded ZERO...splash it happens, can't help that, but prevent all that you can.
> Also obviously clean it off with water/cleaner/bleach whatever before you put it in the bag...
> 
> 
> 
> no matter what youdo your going to get plenty of sewer juice on you your hands, clothes ,skin and whatnot...even wearing gloves..you touch all your tools and equipment..thats just part of the game..and what doesnt kill you makes you stronger...if one is going to worry about germs..then plumbing is not the field to be in...
Click to expand...

My apprentice gets grossed out when i load up the eel cables into the truck without gloves..in my defence the cable carrier does have handles not like im stroking a cable back an fourth bareback style lol
But im never been a guy to get grossed out an get all howie mandell about my work.


----------

